# People Here Should Be Ashamed



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying to charge $150 for a Green Monster Whistle, really??? First, the whistles are nothing great. Second, they were what, $25 months ago? Lastly, sorry for you bast***s trying to screw people over but The Answer Whistles are cheaper than the GMs ever were, are just as effective over distance, are far easier to finesse the tone, and take less time for dogs to adjust to. Anyone trying to gauge people like that should be blocked from this forum.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Free Markets. It's not a cure for cancer, you can't eat it, you don't need it, the guy or gal buying it has enough free time and disposable income to spend $300+ on a weekend trip to try and win a $2.50 ribbon.

Plus I have two brand new ones waiting for someone to make me an offer on.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It is just a waste of energy or time to begrudge those who want to spend 4x original price. (Or more)

Think of of these items as baseball cards or fine antique guns. If they have become rare and they are of value to the buyer, it is not hurting you. Plus you’ve written that you don’t like the model anyhow. 

Focus energy on important stuff. This is extremely unimportant.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Another way to look at it is, what would it take to talk you out of your one and only green monster, knowing that you'll probably never be able to replace it?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I used one once in a trial. The response of the judges was such that anyone considering 
their use might want to think again. Mine still lays around somewhere, if the value rises 
enough I might have to hunt it up & dust it off!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I recently heard of a Ford Edsel going for $164,000 at auction.

If someone wants it that bad what is it to anybody else.


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

http://memecrunch.com/meme/10TUD/tantrum-1/image.png


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

J. Walker said:


> Trying to charge $150 for a Green Monster Whistle, really??? First, the whistles are nothing great. Second, they were what, $25 months ago? Lastly, sorry for you bast***s trying to screw people over but The Answer Whistles are cheaper than the GMs ever were, are just as effective over distance, are far easier to finesse the tone, and take less time for dogs to adjust to. Anyone trying to gauge people like that should be blocked from this forum.


No such thing as price gouging in a TRUE free market. It’ll correct itself extremely quickly. I hear you though. Let’s go ahead and artificially set ceilings and limits on what people can charge for products and services in this game. Maybe then I can afford a FT pro, and it won’t cost me $1k/month. And maybe he can run my dog for me on a weekend and not charge me $100+ and maybe we can get the clubs to start turning in their balance sheets after a trial and we can set a not to exceed limit on margins, so just maybe a person can go run a derby for under $100. And maybe next thing is we’ll require the classifieds to have a tax id associated with it so DC can get allllll of their fair share. 

You know what. On the other hand, let’s not. 

Can’t shame the shameless. 
Side Note: Thanks for sparking the interest. I do have a GM I need to part with, my dogs aren’t trained good enough to out run my regular whistle anyway, I don’t “want” it. Well, let’s just say I don’t “want” it as much as I want $100.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

I just sold my Green Monster Whistle for $100, it's called a supply and demand opportunity. That $100 is going right back into the sport by helping to pay for 1 dog to run 1 trial. For those holier than thou people that think I should be ashamed or that I'm trying to screw someone over can just kiss my a-s.


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

Renee P. said:


>


Oh cripes that's funny. Too bad you didn't photo shop the whistle.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

they are no worse than duck calls just because some one declares them collector don't mean they are worth it


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Gave mine away yesterday, for free.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

J. Walker said:


> Trying to charge $150 for a Green Monster Whistle, really??? First, the whistles are nothing great. Second, they were what, $25 months ago? Lastly, sorry for you bast***s trying to screw people over but The Answer Whistles are cheaper than the GMs ever were, are just as effective over distance, are far easier to finesse the tone, and take less time for dogs to adjust to. Anyone trying to gauge people like that should be blocked from this forum.


If you don't even like the GM what's it to you? The GM has not been available for years, not months and are you even running an event that would need a GM?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Waiting for snow to melt......needed something to do.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

KwickLabs said:


> Waiting for snow to melt......needed something to do.


Nice job!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Sold my GM to Jim Dobbs for 20 buck and a thank you


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

KwickLabs said:


> Waiting for snow to melt......needed something to do.




You're killing me.


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

It's called Capitalism. Deal with it.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Steve Shaver said:


> Gave mine away yesterday, for free.


Yep, gave both of mine away since I was feeling a little socialist at the time.:razz:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Coming soon!


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Better get that $150 while you can....lol. Price may be dropping quickly


----------



## cmccallum (Jan 4, 2017)

Take my money!! Lol




gunners up said:


> coming soon!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Wondered how long it would be before Gunners Up COPIED Someone else's idea just to make a buck. You would think you guys could think of something on your own.






Gunners Up said:


> Coming soon!


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Steve Shaver said:


> Wondered how long it would be before Gunners Up COPIED Someone else's idea just to make a buck. You would think you guys could think of something on your own.


I could understand the angst if the GM was still in production, but it hasn't been for quite some time. There is a demand in the market for a whistle of this type(as evidenced by the prices some are paying for used green monsters). I don't fault GU for producing something that doesn't currently exist that the public wants. Why did Pat Burns stop producing the green monsters in the first place?


----------



## hockgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds like gunners up is offering up a product that is still wanted but not produced.Good on you GU! Unless of course he's gonna charge $150.00 a pop! lol!


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

bamajeff said:


> *I could understand the angst if the GM was still in production,* but it hasn't been for quite some time. There is a demand in the market for a whistle of this type(as evidenced by the prices some are paying for used green monsters). I don't fault GU for producing something that doesn't currently exist that the public wants. Why did Pat Burns stop producing the green monsters in the first place?




You mean like they did with their wingers? That has always just left a sour taste in my mouth for GU. Even though the GM is no longer in production.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> Wondered how long it would be before Gunners Up COPIED Someone else's idea just to make a buck. You would think you guys could think of something on your own.


Steve I knew I could count on you. I could tape a $100 bill to the whistle and send it to you for free and you'd still be angry. 

Retail will be $20.00 not the $150 the discontinued/used ones are being scalped for. Should be a good thing for the retriever community. 

All the best!

Richard


----------



## Arnie (Nov 26, 2012)

I have to commend you. You've changed your shipping costs. In the past you lost some of my business when I needed replacement parts. I own 4 SOGs. Shipping and handling on a $9.00 part was $15.00. I see now you are using USPS Priority box rates. That's fair (and smart).


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

KwickLabs said:


> Waiting for snow to melt......needed something to do.


Poor Pat doesn't look at all well. No wonder he quit making them. ;-)


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

What's so special about this green monster you guys speak of?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to Richard and Gunners Up for seeing the need and working to fill the need.

I can't wait to see what they have come up with!

If you want to be mad at someone for "knocking off" a winger, you could just as easily "be mad" at the Zinger folks and put your loyalty to Jerry Day. He made the first one that I'm aware of. And he probably got his idea from someone else. I think the slingshot has been around a long, long time!

The phones we use, the cars we drive, the food we eat, the building products we make our homes with.....you name it. 

Every product is a result of human innovation, improvement, and competition.

I just don't get the anger in this discussion.

There are so many more important things than getting mad over whistles or big slingshots!

Edit: and someone reminded me the Zinger was a modification of the Lucyana Strongarm. Let's face it. Hunt, Smith & Wesson, Winchester, Browning - they all modified ideas, made improvements and competed. 

Chris


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank goodness for competition. How many products in the retriever world are 'similar' ... 

Truck boxes
Bumpers
Whistles
Wingers
Ecollars
Electronics 
Leads
Dog vests
Etc etc


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Thanks to Richard and Gunners Up for seeing the need and working to fill the need.
> 
> 
> Edit: and someone reminded me the Zinger was a modification of the Lucyana Strongarm. Let's face it. Hunt, Smith & Wesson, Winchester, Browning - they all modified ideas, made improvements and competed.
> ...


I had two of those at one time, the have just gotten more user friendly, and easier to pack. The Strong-arm looked like something I might make out of need. The ZW and Gus probably have an engineer on board.

Don't forget the "Bird Launcher" Basically a tripod type of thrower with a remote release.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I do have one silly question about the GM vs. Gunners Up version - did the original creators of the GM patent it and if so, will they chase the infringement if the patent is still current?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

GM stopped production because of divorce proceedings and patents, if Gunners up is able to make a new one, most likely it has something to do with patent rights finally being sorted. If not well perhaps, with gunners up, I can buy a few and keep them working for another 6 years, until additional law suits are sorted.  But time wise I would think the original patent has to be about done. My first dog just turned 10, that would be about the time I bought my first GM, after my first Dallasee just came out, and disappeared from my truck at a hunt test .


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> GM stopped production because of divorce proceedings and patents, if Gunners up is able to make a new one, most likely it has something to do with patent rights finally being sorted. If not well perhaps, with gunners up, I can buy a few and keep them working for another 6 years, until additional law suits are sorted.  But time wise I would think the original patent has to be about done. My first dog just turned 10, that would be about the time I bought my first GM, after my first Dallasee just came out, and disappeared from my truck at a hunt test .


How do you know this?


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

The "Beanie Babies" o' the dog world. Pay dearly now and they will have virtually no value down the road. JMHO.

Irishwhistler 🍀


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Coming soon!


Kill the logo


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Breck said:


> Kill the logo


X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> How do you know this?


It is not a secret, ask Pat.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

EdA said:


> It is not a secret, ask Pat.


 That's who I got it from, a few years ago when I was looking for GM, ended up calling the source .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> That's who I got it from, a few year ago when I was looking for GM, ended up calling the source


Works almost every time.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I see Pat once in awhile, but had no reason to bring it up. I don't have, want or need a GM.


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

I think it is a great looking logo for GU. I have no need for the whistle, I have a dalesasse that has been some in the truck for years but the GU whistle looks like it is well done. Wonder what Richard will name it?


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thomas D said:


> I see Pat once in awhile, but had no reason to bring it up. I don't have, want or need a GM.


So why are you concerned about their origin demise or resurrection?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Steve I knew I could count on you. I could tape a $100 bill to the whistle and send it to you for free and you'd still be angry.
> 
> Retail will be $20.00 not the $150 the discontinued/used ones are being scalped for. Should be a good thing for the retriever community.
> 
> ...




Not angry at all just disapprove of your business practice. Plus I feel your product in inferior. I assume if you can advertise your stuff here I have the right to my opinion. I tried GU wingers and they have made me a die hard Zinger fan. When I first got my GU's the primers only fired about 30% of the time. When I called about this I was told to use Winchester primers. Great cure instead of trying to fix the problem. They worked but now I was stuck with about 800 primers that didn't work and then I was limited to a certain primer and if the store was out of them I was SOL.
Sure everybody has the right and should be encouraged to build and improve on others but not just plain copy. There are other types of winger there are no others with the design of the Zingers. In my opinion Zinger looked at other launchers and greatly improved on them. Dallahasse (SP?) took the green monster and made it his own design as did others. Yours are close to exactly the same. Same as with your Wingers. I didn't like this from the beginning but I broke down and tried your product. I still have 3 GU wingers but am slowly replacing them and going back to Zingers and will sell the GU's to who ever wants them. Yours are so close to Zingers that when ever I need to replace parts I do so with Zinger parts. The only time I have had to replace Zinger parts have been because of my own stupidity such as pinching the wire harness. Sorry just my opinion.
PM me and I will give you my address so you can send the whistle with $100 taped to it. It will make me happy. The $100 will give me back some of the money I spent on GU replacement parts and I will give the whistle away.

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with Zinger Winger or any other product just a long time and daily user of the products.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

oh my, don't ever get into call collecting then. your panties would really get bunched.....alot


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Scott Krueger said:


> oh my, don't ever get into call collecting then. your panties would really get bunched.....alot




Not sure I understand. What is call collecting? First of all I don't wear panties unless requested, then I might. Just stating facts. I am very very customer oriented an if I feel something aint right I'm not afraid to say something. Also there is a place on this forum for classified ads and this aint it. Had the same problem with a well know maker of videos when he was on here all the time.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Not angry at all just disapprove of your business practice. Plus I feel your product in inferior. I assume if you can advertise your stuff here I have the right to my opinion. I tried GU wingers and they have made me a die hard Zinger fan. When I first got my GU's the primers only fired about 30% of the time. When I called about this I was told to use Winchester primers. Great cure instead of trying to fix the problem. They worked but now I was stuck with about 800 primers that didn't work and then I was limited to a certain primer and if the store was out of them I was SOL.
> Sure everybody has the right and should be encouraged to build and improve on others but not just plain copy. There are other types of winger there are no others with the design of the Zingers. In my opinion Zinger looked at other launchers and greatly improved on them. Dallahasse (SP?) took the green monster and made it his own design as did others. Yours are close to exactly the same. Same as with your Wingers. I didn't like this from the beginning but I broke down and tried your product. I still have 3 GU wingers but am slowly replacing them and going back to Zingers and will sell the GU's to who ever wants them. Yours are so close to Zingers that when ever I need to replace parts I do so with Zinger parts. The only time I have had to replace Zinger parts have been because of my own stupidity such as pinching the wire harness. Sorry just my opinion.
> PM me and I will give you my address so you can send the whistle with $100 taped to it. It will make me happy. The $100 will give me back some of the money I spent on GU replacement parts and I will give the whistle away.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with Zinger Winger or any other product just a long time and daily user of the products.


Hi Steve,

You're a long time buddy of mine. I appreciate many many things that you have done for me over the years, starting with the time that you drove across state lines to join us at the NFRA startup event. I still have the t-shirt with you and larry on the back. You're holding the mallard in your mouth, Larry's holding the lead!

I just point out one thing.

Some folks were not pleased with the costs to pay duties to ship product from Canada to the USA. Richard and Gunners Up saw an opportunity to absorb that cost into their own supply chain management and ship a product from the US to a US destination. Some see that as a benefit. 

Be happy my friend! Life is good!

(And if you can't tell, Richard Davis is a close friend to me as well. His family has hosted me in their home. He's shared his hotspots for duck hunting with me. He's extremely dedicated to our sport on many levels. He has helped me keep my tiller handle in the right direction when the waters got pretty rough for me - as have you)

Life's good!

Chris


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

It is an interesting "view" to observe how more than a few need to justify there choices. Life is too
brief to waste time telling someone else they are wrong and then providing a detailed rationale.

I am an equal opportunity consumer. 










My present equipment works well. However, I did find that "gorilla mode" was not easy to arrive at 
when first using my "Zinger Uplander". Finesse, strength and fear are often at odds when one is old.
However, being tested once in awhile is good thing.









Historically, my original equipment in 2004 was "sufficient" and copied frequently. 










Kwick Wingers with electronics were designed and in "production" in the spring 2004.

Also, it should be noted that I drive a Ford. Life is definitely good.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> You're a long time buddy of mine. I appreciate many many things that you have done for me over the years, starting with the time that you drove across state lines to join us at the NFRA startup event. I still have the t-shirt with you and larry on the back. You're holding the mallard in your mouth, Larry's holding the lead!
> 
> ...




Again Chris, I am happy and Back at ya. I still have the T shirt with the lab in a circle with a line through it holding the rubber duck and My RTF hat and I have nothing but respect for you and call you a friend which I don't hand out lightly but I feel very strongly about this and aint no one going to change my mind. I don't say this just for the hell of it, this is what I have experienced.
I just happen to see this a little differently than you. I guess you just chock it up to capitalism but what you state is just what I have a problem with. Someone copies and capitalizes on someone else's handicap is wrong in my book. I will gladly pay the extra duties to ship from Canada. Ya there is a couple bucks to be saved which is fine but when you copy a competitors product almost to a T to do it, it rubs me the wrong way. Not sure just what the difference is but I am not going to worry about saving 10 or 20 bucks when buying a superior product. I have used both extensively so I do have the experience with both pieces of equipment to know what I am talking about. I am sure that some will like the GU better than the ZW and that is there choice. This is simply my opinion.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Breck said:


> Kill the logo


Why should he?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not sure of where Breck was going with his comment, but I recently began not
wearing my Gunners Up logo hat when shopping. I have a "thick skin", but understand
the present emotional impact it might have and feel no need to "trigger" any reactions... 
no pun intended. 

However, is it no logo on the whistle? or the total product line?


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> I am not sure of where Breck was going with his comment, but I recently began not
> wearing my Gunners Up logo hat when shopping. I have a "thick skin", but understand
> the present emotional impact it might have and feel no need to "trigger" any reactions...
> no pun intended.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he (Breck) was just saying to not have the logo on the whistle. And I think he meant it from just an aesthetics/appearance perspective as he would prefer the whistle be logo-less. Some people love logo's on stuff and others don't. Fair enough.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeti logo works pretty good! My 8 yr old son has the stickers on all kinds of stuff!
You guys should be training instead of bitching!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Why should he?


I find it ugly, and most likely will scratch it off if I purchase one. If their in the development phase x3 on removing it, if they want a logo make it smaller, and hidden-printed into the plastic. No one ever needed a big logo on a GM, Dallssee, gonia, or answer whistle, as everyone already know what they are just by sight.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

If I’m making a product and want people to remember my name (so they or others will buy more), you better believe that I’m putting my logo on it. 

As for the namby pambys not liking the word “gun”. Thats just too bad. If we just shrink from the debate they will ram it down our throats. 

If you don’t stand for something, you’ll fall for anything. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

chad baker said:


> yeti logo works pretty good! My 8 yr old son has the stickers on all kinds of stuff!
> You guys should be training instead of bitching!


x2. 

.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

KwickLabs said:


> It is an interesting "view" to observe how more than a few need to justify there choices. Life is toobrief to waste time telling someone else they are wrong and then providing a detailed rationale.I am an equal opportunity consumer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim, those stickmen are 'interesting'. Did you ever get any funny looks when they were setup? Lol


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_Did you ever get any funny looks when they were setup? Lol _

No, bamajeff......I live in northern Illinois.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Don’t know what you folks from Illinois have going on up there. This is from a White Sox game.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

birddogn_tc said:


> I'm pretty sure he (Breck) was just saying to not have the logo on the whistle. And I think he meant it from just an aesthetics/appearance perspective as he would prefer the whistle be logo-less. Some people love logo's on stuff and others don't. Fair enough.


That's what I think too. The big logo looks hokie to me. Just a personal preference thing I guess. Will you be able to hold the GU whistle in your mouth just clamped with your teeth? I usually blow the GM and Dallase out of my mouth at the worst moment. I'm so used to holding and blowing the mega with no hands, I forget to use my offhand to hold the larger whistles when I'm handling.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_As for the namby pambys (sic) not liking the word “gun”. That's just too bad. If we just shrink from the debate they will ram it down our throats.

If you don’t stand for something, you’ll fall for anything. Just my 2 cents._

When out "shopping" I am not in debate mode or looking to prove a point. On the extreme end of that thought, I have a "concealed carry" permit and don't go shopping with that either. Humans are generally capable of being tactful.......they just don't practice enough. It has been a long time since I've encountered the term "namby pambies" (_those that are weak, sentimental or indecisive_) which suggests someone not capable of "ramming anything down my throat". 

Obviously your "some things" are somewhat different than mine......which is a good thing.  

Practicing "semi-hermit" regards, Jim


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Yeti logo works pretty good! My 8 yr old son has the stickers on all kinds of stuff!
> You guys should be training instead of bitching!


Historically RTF gets cranky about this time every winter except of course those who winter or live in the South.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Chad Baker said:


> Yeti logo works pretty good! My 8 yr old son has the stickers on all kinds of stuff!
> You guys should be training instead of bitching!


Heading back to NC today but next trip out in a couple of weeks, I'll head down the the flagship and get Wick a stack of the good Austin, TX stickers to help cover that eyesore you live in 

As far as the GM whistles go, I use them and prefer them slightly over the D but not $125 much. But that is because I have a spare and the times when the GM really outperforms are not that numerous. I'll let someone with a higher marginal utility than I have for it to be happy with that transaction. Now if I happened to break my GM going to the line for a long, nasty water blind, into strong wind and perhaps running water around the skinny re-entry, I might be willing to pay twice that.


----------



## Northern Neck VA (Dec 1, 2016)

When do the GUs go on sale?


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

bamajeff said:


> Don’t know what you folks from Illinois have going on up there. This is from a White Sox game.


The White Sox ARE on the South side of Chitcago!!!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Yeti logo works pretty good! My 8 yr old son has the stickers on all kinds of stuff!
> *You guys should be training instead of bitching*!


Everybody's in a "twitchy" (if I may quote Kwick) countdown mode awaiting initial Canadian export of the new and improved Malcolm Retired Camo Hunt Test Gunner With Remote Duck Calling and Green Monster Tooting [Backfiring] Capabilities (TM pending)...Now that's innovation, not knockoff. 

MG


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Everybody's in a "twitchy" (if I may quote Kwick) countdown mode awaiting initial Canadian export of the new and improved Malcolm Retired Camo Hunt Test Gunner With Remote Duck Calling and Green Monster Tooting [Backfiring] Capabilities (TM pending)...Now that's innovation, not knockoff.
> 
> MG


Last I heard our (non-winger making) friends from North of the Border were so despondent about the Good Old US of Merica finally cracking the code to curling, they retreated up the ice road with all the Malcolms (still the best training tool out there) and took down the web site for the chassis mooont business.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> Last I heard our (non-winger making) friends from North of the Border were so despondent about the Good Old US of Merica finally cracking the code to curling, they retreated up the ice road with all the Malcolms (still the best training tool out there) and took down the web site for the chassis mooont business.


After last night's affair in Pyongyang, they could always reboot and rename the bidness Silver Medal Penalty Box Chassis Mooonts...

MG


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Poor Pat doesn't look at all well. No wonder he quit making them. ;-)


LOL it does look a little like Pat.... on meth.For 20 years


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I don't know if I'd call the Green Monster a super whistle but here is appreciation from another form of collector item. Market always determines the value.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

EdA said:


> Historically RTF gets cranky about this time every winter except of course those who winter or live in the South.



Hahahahaha... That made me laugh out loud. I didn't think cabin fever would be possible outside of the 'Greatland'. Evidently not!


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

J. Walker said:


> Trying to charge $150 for a Green Monster Whistle, really??? First, the whistles are nothing great. Second, they were what, $25 months ago? Lastly, sorry for you bast***s trying to screw people over but The Answer Whistles are cheaper than the GMs ever were, are just as effective over distance, are far easier to finesse the tone, and take less time for dogs to adjust to. Anyone trying to gauge people like that should be blocked from this forum.


 I see people on Antiques Roadshow with items worth thousands that they purchase for a few bucks at a garage sale. Should they be ashamed?
How about a $100 million lottery winner that paid a buck for a ticket?


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Nick Toti said:


> J. Walker said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to charge $150 for a Green Monster Whistle, really??? First, the whistles are nothing great. Second, they were what, $25 months ago? Lastly, sorry for you bast***s trying to screw people over but The Answer Whistles are cheaper than the GMs ever were, are just as effective over distance, are far easier to finesse the tone, and take less time for dogs to adjust to. Anyone trying to gauge people like that should be blocked from this forum.
> ...


Markets clear. The cure for high prices are high prices... yet after floods, fires, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc..., politicians talk about prosecuting price gouging. 

Political expediency or just ignorance...


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

1AngryHound said:


> Markets clear. The cure for high prices are high prices... yet after floods, fires, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc..., politicians talk about prosecuting price gouging.
> 
> Political expediency or just ignorance...



You are one smart cookie! That, seriously joking aside is wise insight! Ohh the good old days when a guy could buy a green monster... a plastic baffle put on a whistle that was invented and made 30+ years ago...ugh


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> Coming soon!


Richard. There’s a guy back in the game after a break asking me what whistle to get. 

Is is there any updated timeline on this new Gunners Up product?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

sunnydee said:


> I just sold my Green Monster Whistle for $100, it's called a supply and demand opportunity. That $100 is going right back into the sport by helping to pay for 1 dog to run 1 trial. For those holier than thou people that think I should be ashamed or that I'm trying to screw someone over can just kiss my a-s.



Just because now youre blowing a Watson whistle huh? lol


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Paul, as you told me in Niland it's WHEN to blow the whistle. Not what whistle


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

labsforme said:


> Hey Paul, as you told me in Niland it's WHEN to blow the whistle. Not what whistle


That is true Jeff. That one is a simple concept I suppose. The Watson whistle is Irish tested and approved. Also tested with Old #7. Been on the market a couple years now. Its hard to find, custom ordered only. No company logos only the logos you want on the side. Far superior to acrylic design. Pretty much indestructible compared to the clear material.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

https://www.gunnersup.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GU-WSTL

They're ready, according to GunnersUp.

Thanks to Richard Davis and company for seeking to bring something to the market that it's asking for.

I just ordered a few!

Chris


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Shoulda sold my GM yesterday, huh?


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

List price - $20. 
Our price - $20.

Man, that's the kind of sale I can really get behind.

$20 each or discounted to 5 for $100.


----------

